# 

## konpik

Jak w temacie, mam zamiar sam ułożyć trochę kostki wkoło domu, tylko najazdy na koła i miejsce parkingowe przed bramą w teorii wiem wszystko, korytowanie, warstwy itd ale... działka była zaniżona względem działek sąsiednich więc pod koniec lata podniosłem poziom działki o jakieś 30 cm, nawiozłem zwykłej jałowej ziemi coś mniej więcej jak grunt rodzimy. Przez zimę wszystko ładnie się ubiło i jest twardo tylko że pod tą 30-40 centymetrowa warstwą nadal jest humus, powstała taka kanapka: grunt rodzimy - humus - ubity piach. Pytanie jest takie, czy kładąc kostkę muszę wybrać ziemię aż do gruntu rodzimego czy wystarczy kilkanaście cm i w tym podbudowa tym bardziej że tam gdzie nie będzie kostki chcę nawieźć jeszcze z 10 cm żyznej ziemi tak żeby rosła trawka bo na tym co jest teraz to nawet chwast nie wyrośnie. 
ufffff sie rozpisalem ale mam nadzieje ze komuś chciało sie to przeczytać :roll eyes:

----------


## mikolayi

jak zachowuje się ta "ubita ziemia" po solidnym deszczu, lub kilku deszczowych dniach ?

----------


## konpik

na dobrą sprawę nie było tak bardzo deszczowych dni żeby można było to osądzić, za bramą mam taki kawałek drogi gdzie jest tylko zwykła czarna ziemia i tam po deszczu jest słabo żeby przejechać, natomiast na działce wtedy nie ma z tym problemów, na wierzchu jest oczywiście trochę błota ale idzie przejść nie brudząc się przy tym za bardzo, pytałem kilku " fachowców" i jeden mówi że trzeba zdjąć wszystko najlepiej do gruntu nośnego, drugi żeby zdjąć tylko z 15 cm a trzeci ze ta ziemia może robić za podbudowę tylko wyrównać, podsypać piaskiem i układać kostkę, nie bardzo wiem jak się za to zabrać :bash:

----------


## mikolayi

URację ma pierwszy wykonawca. Tak będzie najbezpieczniej.

----------


## Piotr Kniaziuk

Zdjęcie na 15 cm nic nie da, to za mało.
Jak już to na 40 cm - 10 piasku, 20 kamienia, 10 kostka z podsypką.
Jeżeli nie chcesz tyle wybierania to zastanów się nad płytami ażurowymi na podsypce piaskowej 10 cm
http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/1325709.jpeg

----------


## mikolayi

A jaka w tym wypadku ma byc rola 10 cm podsypki piaskowej? Pod podsypkę należy wykorytować czy dać ją bezpośrednio na to, co jest w tej chwili?

----------


## Piotr Kniaziuk

Posypka piaskowa jest po to aby łatwiej nam było ułożyć płyty i 
też po to aby w zimie podczas zamarzania nie wypiętrzyło nam płyt.
Czy korytować czy zasypać to zależy od tego na jakiej wysokości mamy mieć poziom jezdni.

----------


## mikolayi

> Posypka jest po to aby łatwiej nam było ułożyć płyty i 
> też po to aby w zimie podczas zamarzania nie wypiętrzyło nam płyt.


sądzisz, że 10 cm piasku zapobiegnie klawiszowaniu płyt na gruncie wysadzinowym ? a dlaczego nie 15 cm ?



> Czy korytować czy zasypać to zależy od tego na jakiej wysokości mamy mieć poziom jezdni.


a w konkretnym przypadku autora tematu ?

jak się ma ta propozycja 


> 40 cm - 10 piasku, 20 kamienia, 10 kostka z podsypką.


do tej? 


> Jeżeli nie chcesz tyle wybierania to zastanów się nad płytami ażurowymi na podsypce piaskowej 10


obie zaproponowane przez Ciebie konstrukcje mają zbliżone parametry nośności, że proponujesz je jako zamienne ?

----------


## marekk410

z tego co sie orientuje to sie powinno wybrać az do warstwy nośnej, zazwyczaj jest to ok 40-50 cm i wtedy zaczynać od takich kamieni nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa :tongue:  i potem zwir i piach na koniec, wtedy mamy pewność że nie utworzą sie koleiny albo zapadliska  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> z tego co sie orientuje to sie powinno wybrać az do warstwy nośnej, zazwyczaj jest to ok 40-50 cm i wtedy zaczynać od takich kamieni nie wiem jak to sie fachowo nazywa i potem zwir i piach na koniec, wtedy mamy pewność że nie utworzą sie koleiny albo zapadliska


Akurat takiej pewności nie ma nigdy  :sad:

----------


## surgi22

Patrząc na nasze drogi masz całkowitą rację  :big lol:

----------


## End_riu

> Jak w temacie, mam zamiar sam ułożyć trochę kostki wkoło domu, tylko najazdy na koła i miejsce parkingowe przed bramą


Po pierwsze pod same najazdy na koła musisz zrobic i tak pełną podbudowę pod cały wjazd. Inaczej po pierwszej zimie będziesz to robił na nowo.
Po drugie jaką chcesz kostkę na tych najazdach? Wbrew pozorom jest to bardzo ważne.
Po trzecie musisz te najazdzy klinowac obrzeżami. Sam klin betonowy nic nie da, bo Ci się kostka po kilku miesiącach rozjedzie. Albo wcześniej.

Musisz zerwac całośc razem z humusem, bo jak zgnije to siądzie podbudowa na wjeździe. 
Koleś, który mówił, żeby układac na wysypanej ziemi powien klaskac u Rubika. Do niczego więcej się nie nadaje.
Po zerwaniu sypiesz warstwę piachu (nie zawsze trzeba). Zagęszczasz. Dajesz kruszywo ok 40cm dobrze zagęszczasz minimum półtonową zagęśzczarką, albo sypiesz warstwami i zagęszczasz mniejszą zagęszczarką. Następnie podsypka poziomująca po samą kostkę ok 5cm i znów zagęszczasz. Kładziesz kostkę, prostujesz linie i ostatecznie równasz zagęszczarką. 
Jeśli wszystko zrobisz jak trzeba, będziesz wcześniej myślał o zmianie kostki, niż o porowaieniu, bo siadło  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marekk410

> Akurat takiej pewności nie ma nigdy


a czy ja w swojej wypowiedzi wspomniałem że zawsze tak jest, napisałem zazwyczaj, ale w każdym miejscu moze to wyglądać różnie, napewno nikt nie bedzie kopał 2 m w głąb pod kostke, bez przesady :/

----------


## mrmeX

> Po zerwaniu sypiesz warstwę piachu (nie zawsze trzeba). Zagęszczasz. Dajesz kruszywo ok 40cm dobrze zagęszczasz minimum półtonową zagęśzczarką, albo sypiesz warstwami i zagęszczasz mniejszą zagęszczarką. Następnie podsypka poziomująca po samą kostkę ok 5cm i znów zagęszczasz. Kładziesz kostkę, prostujesz linie i ostatecznie równasz zagęszczarką. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam podepnę się pod temat,
a ile tego piachu? i kiedy nie trzeba dawać? Rozumiem, że warstwa 40 cm kruszywa to  tłucznia  np.: 30cm zagęścić a później  10 cm klińca i  zagęścić?

----------


## End_riu

Jeśli podłoże tworzy warstwa nieprzepuszczalna to należy sypnąc piachem. Warstwa zależy od kąta pochylenia terenu. Im większy, tym mniej można dac. Zazwyczaj 5-10cm się sypie. Ja prawie nigdy nie stosuję, bo w takiej okolicy pracuję  :smile: 
Co do warstw kruszyw (tłuczeń, kliniec) wiele zależy od przeznaczenia. Napisz pod co to ma byc podbudowa i pod jaki tonarz, to coś zasugeruję. 
Standardowa podbudowa (dla osobówek) to ok 30cm kruszywa 0-31 (sortowane) i 5cm kruszywa 2.8. Jeśli często wjeżdża coś większego, to albo daje się grubszą warstwę 0-31, albo kolejne kruszywo 0-63. Ważne też jest jaka ma byc kostka, czego wielu inwestorów i wykonawców nie uwzględnia.
Każde zlecenie wykonuje się indywidualnie i w każdym będzie to inaczej wyglądało.

----------


## flyer2

Witam.Jeden z potencjalnych wykonawców zaproponował mi aby na podjazd zamiast podbudowy z tłucznia wykonać ją z półsuchego betonu7,5Mpa.Czy jest to dopuszczalne?

----------


## mrmeX

> Napisz pod co to ma byc podbudowa i pod jaki tonarz, to coś zasugeruję.


Witam, po zebraniu humusu jest glina z kamieniami. Droga ze spadkiem. Podbudowa docelowo pod kostkę teraz przez może góra dwa lata będzie utwardzona aby można dojechać do domu. Jeśli chodzi o tonaż to generalnie jazda osobówek, kilka razy w roku dowóz węgla, wywóz szamba, czyli cięższy sprzęt wjedzie.[/QUOTE]

----------


## End_riu

Daj w miejsce humusu kilka cm piachu. Na to kruszywa i dobrze zagęśc! Warstwa 40cm podbudowy spokojnie starczy na taką drogę. Najlepiej daj pół na pół tych kruszyw.
Teren suchy, czy raczej podmokły?

@flyer2 u Was ceny kruszyw są przerażające, dlatego wykonawcy stosują beton. Należy jednak pamiętac, że taka podbudowa z betonu powinna swoje odstac przed przystąpieniem do dalszych prac. 
Przed wykonaniem podbudowy zastanów się kilka razy, czy nie będziesz w przyszłości zmieniał bramy na automatyczną, czy montował dodatkowego oświetlenia przy wjeździe, ewentualnie gdzieś na posesji, w miejscu, do którego dostęp przecina podjazd. 
Niezależnie od Twojej fantazji radzę zakup arota i wypuszczenie go. To zaledwie kilka złociszy, a w przyszłości może oszczędzic czasu, pieniędzy i nerwów  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mest

Mam dokładnie taki sam problem jak założyciel tematu. Muszę podnieść teren o około 50-60 cm. Mam nawieziony zwykły, zbity piach. Część wokół domu mam  już obsypaną tym piachem i powstała tak jak to kolega nazwał "kanapka". Plan był taki żeby wszystko obsypać tym piachem a później na wierzch około 20-30 cm ziemi, tam gdzie inne rośliny ewentualne wykopanie do humusu i nawiezienie czarnej ziemi, ale co z podjazdem?? Czy jest sens teraz obsypywać tym piachem, żeby później go wybierać?? Muszę mieć wjazd utwardzony do odbioru domu i nie wiem jak to rozwiązać?? Od czego zacząć?? Od początku budowy chodzi mi ten temat po głowie :sad:

----------


## End_riu

Pytania są zasadnicze.
Jak podnosisz wysokośc terenu? Ręcznie, czy mechanicznie (kopaka)? Jak z ewentualnym dojazdem koparki za budynek, itd.?
Jak duża jest powierzchnia podjazdu? 
Możesz nawieśc piach i ziemię na odpowiednią, finalną wysokośc już teraz i wycofywac się w taki sposób, żeby podjazd zrobic już po kostkę z kruszywa?
Pamiętaj o zagęszczeniu piachu, a następnie ziemi.
W przypadku, gdy nawozisz teraz tylko piach i robisz to mechanicznie, a sam podjazd nie jest bardzo duży możesz wysypac go piachem, który później koparka przesypie w inne miejsce na posesji. przed wysypaniem ziemi, a następnie wysypie kruszywo na podjazd. Koszt wykorzystania koparki nie będzie wówczas duży, a podbudowa na podjeździe nie zostanie zniszczona.

Zastanów się na odprowadzeniem wody z rynien i rozprowadzeniem arotów pod oświetlenie posesji jeśli taki planujesz w przyszłości. Po co później rozkopywac trawniki?

----------


## mest

*End-riu* to moje pytanie teraz jest takie o ten wjazd. Czy jak go podniosę o 60 cm w górę i wysypię samym piachem to czy nie będzie się zapadał?? Oczywiście po utwardzeniu. Na razie chcę się skupić na nim a reszta działki może być trochę obniżona, w niczym mi na tą chwilę to nie przeszkadza.

----------


## End_riu

Jak będą po tym jeździły patelnie to zrobią koleiny, bo to coś normalnego. Nawet podbudowę z kruszyw się rozjeździ. Ale pod dojazd ekip budowlanych spokojnie powinno wystarczyć.
Nie dawaj tylko bardzo tłustej ziemi, bo bagno będzie.

----------


## mikolayi

co to znaczy sam piach ? jak chcesz zagęścić "sam piach" ?

----------


## End_riu

Pewnie "ziemia" z wykopu na pdniesienie terenu z kamieniami, itd.  Spokojnie zagęści.
Jeszcze nie widziałem podnoszenia terenu piachem z kopalni.

----------


## mest

Sprecyzuje bo rzeczywiście nie wiadomo co oznacza słowo "piach". Chodzi o to, że nie taki jak na plaży, czyli sypki tylko taki jak dajesz do środka fundamentów i zagęszczasz, czarnego nie dajesz tylko żółty. Nie wiem czy teraz napisałem poprawnie.

----------


## End_riu

@mest  jak odwiedzisz tyle budów co ja, to i słowo beton będzie miało kilka albo nawet kilkadziesiąt znaczeń.
Tymbardziej, że niemal nikt nie podnosi terenu piachem, tylko urobkiem z wykopów, bo jest dużo taniej.
Piach taki jak napisałeś nie nadaje się, bo go nie zagęścisz.

----------


## forgetit

Piasek się nie zagęszcza? Dlaczego?

----------


## End_riu

Bo to luzny materiał, który się nie klinuje. Co z tego, że go zbije po wierzchu, jak wjeżdżające kolejne auta zrobią z tego jesień średniowiecza.
O czymś cięższym nawet nie wspomnę.

----------


## forgetit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...93413&page=329

Wszędzie piasek, zagęszczony, ciężkie auta po nim jeżdżą. Pod chodnikami też piasek.
Tylko na tym piasku trzeba zrobić podbudowę z kruszywa albo betonu i dopiero układać nawierzchnię.

----------


## End_riu

Przeczytaj raz jeszcze.
On pyta o wysypanie tymczasowe piachem podjazdu (60cm). Później chce to wybrać i robić podbudowę. To ma być utwardzenie pod odbiór i dojazd kolejnych ekip, itd.
Sam piach się nie nadaje, bo go rozjeżdżą.

PS: Szczęściarze. 
Mnie barierki zrobili na wiadukcie zanim z kostką wjechałem. Masakra normalnie. 
Maszyna do wbijanie słupków Wam kostke zagniotła w kilku miejscach  :big tongue:

----------


## forgetit

przecież precyzyjnie napisał, że PO UTWARDZENIU. Ponieważ piasku się nie utwardza tylko zagęszcza, stąd wniosek że na wierzchu będzie coś twardszego  :big tongue:

----------


## End_riu

Napisałe też.
"Czy jest sens teraz obsypywać tym piachem, żeby później go wybierać?? "
Weź pod uwagę, że inwestor posługuje się często określeniami, które należy brać z bardzo duzym dystansem.

----------


## mest

Ok to zatem inaczej. To ma być tylko chwilowe żeby dobrze wyglądało przy ewentualnym odbiorze. Natomiast dokoła domu chcę podnieść teren właśnie tym piachem i na to czarna ziemia. Piach nie jest luźny, a myślę że po zagęszczeniu będzie jeszcze twardszy, poza tym akurat tam gdzie nim podniosę teren nie będzie znaczącego obciążenia tylko na to czarna ziemia i ewentualna trawa, która nie ukorzenia się głęboko. Wjazd ma być bo musi być, ale nie mam jeszcze ogrodzenia i mogę wjechać bokiem. Może teraz się wyraziłem jasno :smile:

----------


## End_riu

Wyraziłeś się jasno. Spadnie deszcz będziesz miał bagno na tym i lepiej nie wjeżdżaj. Tylko zagęść sobie całość. Nie sam podjazd.

----------


## forgetit

Dookoła domu piach+humus będzie dobrze.
Na podjazd piasek + kamień i też będzie dobrze, oczywiście po zagęszczeniu. Pamiętaj o spadkach, żeby odprowadzić wodę.

----------


## meczesiu

Mam taką zagłoskę. Stwierdziałęm, że wmiejscu w którym latem będę stawiał basen nie będę siał trawy, tylko osadziłem krawężniki i połoożę kostkę. W zwiazku z tym chciałbym zapytać jaką zrobić podbudowę, żeby było optymalnie i ekonomicznie. Ile dać kamienia 0-31, czy moze wszystko zrobic na piasku i suchym betonie.

----------

